# Relay For Life Bass Tournaments



## MCBIG (Mar 18, 2014)

Hey Yall !!!!!!
Just wanted to let eveyone know there will be 5 Bass Tournaments this year helping support Relay For Life !
All Tournaments are at Lake Allatoona.
Bartow County Park/Gatewood Ramp
$60 Entry Fee Includes Big Bass
$20 from each entry goes toward Relay For Life
Free Pizza from Dominos
Tournament Dates:
Saturday April 5   Safelight -2p.m.
Saturday May  31              7-2a.m.
Saturday June 28              7-2a.m.
Friday      July   25              7-2a.m.
Saturday August 23          7-2a.m.
For more info contact Mike @ 678-800-2722


----------



## MCBIG (Mar 24, 2014)

Yall come out and fish !!!
Mike


----------



## MCBIG (May 30, 2014)

Hey Yall !!! Come out and fish tomorrow night !!!!
Great People ,Good food,and hopefully the fish will Bite !!!!
Mike


----------



## MCBIG (Jun 27, 2014)

Hey Yall tournament # 3 is tomorrow night out of Gatewood Ramp !
Come out and fish,eat pizza,and help find a Cure !!!
Mike


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 15, 2014)

These are some fun tournaments folks and it's for a good cause. Good group of guys in these. The next one is coming up on the 25th. BE THERE!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jul 24, 2014)

Bump


----------



## wretched64 (Jul 24, 2014)

ill b there and will call you to touch base tomorrow to get a RUN DOWN SIR   IS THERE A GOOD TIME TO CALL


----------



## MCBIG (Aug 20, 2014)

Hey Yall !!!
The Last Relay For Life Bass Tournament is this Saturday Night 
August 23 out of Bartow County Park/Gatewood Ramp !!!
7p.m.-2a.m.
$60 per boat  $10 sidepot
BigFish included
Free Pizza from Dominos
Standard Tournament Rules apply
Come on Out !!!
For more info contact Mike @ 678-800-2722


----------

